# Chaos Terrain



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I don't know why I neglected to post this earlier-- I was going through my camera, and realized I hadn't uploaded any of my pictures from Games Day Chicago. While most of the stuff has been shown already, I haven't seen anyone show this terrain piece yet. It was in the case with the upcoming Battlescape terrain piece that's been shown in WD (the one with the burnt-out Rhino) and studio armies in the store area.

Anyway, I have no idea whether this is going to be a release, or what-- I'd assume it is, because it was with other stuff that hasn't been released but is going to be soonish.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

That is a Temple of skulls just painted a bit different
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat1300180&prodId=prod2120011


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

looks cool though! +rep for awesome pic.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

lol its been out for some time now, just no-one here made a fuss of it because its not 40k, even though its really cool


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Well, you can use that as a 40K chaos temple as well, ofcourse only thing I'd do is toss an orbital bombardment on it


----------



## General. Gray Wolf (Apr 19, 2009)

Yer when I saw that my first impression was "I wonder how I could fite a baston on that..."


----------

